
Windows 8 for software developers: the Longhorn dream reborn? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/06/windows-8-for-software-developers-the-longhorn-dream-reborn.ars
======
Synaesthesia
Some very interesting insights into the development history of Windows at
Microsoft and the future architecture of Windows 8, particularly the new WinRT
runtime.

